
Show HN: Bookmark for places - shubhans
https://wandermarks.com
======
mavilia
This is a type of app that I've been waiting for. Somethng that allows me to
organize my thoughts based on locations. This is perfect for creating a list
of guides from places like Reddit for different destinations.

Is there already a feature to edit tags or have multiple ones? I have one
which I accidentally marked as Indonesia rather than Bali. I can't seem to
change it, but while on that subject I would really like to have multiple tags
so I can look at all bookmarks based on city, country, continent, etc.

Either way it's an awesome service and my hats off to you!

~~~
shubhans
Mavilla,

Thank you for your feedback. I am currently adding support to filter views by
city, country and continent. Will also add support to edit existing tags.

Please keep your feedback coming.

Cheers, Shubha

------
shubhans
Hello,

Being an armchair travel bug and a software developer, I built
www.wandermarks.com to keep track of all the places one would like to visit.

Wandermarks provides browser extensions for Chrome and Firefox browsers.
Whenever you come across interesting travel content (Travel sites, Travel
Blogs, TripAdvisor, Airbnb), you can save it with one click via the
Wandermarks browser extension icon. Wandermarks will automatically identify
the location being talked about and will bookmark and organize it for you!

Would love to hear some feedback.

Cheers, Shubha

------
kartikbang
Seems interesting. Let me give it a try

